# Drawing improvement



## Sumi (Mar 31, 2010)

What should I Draw to make me better at drawing? :3


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 31, 2010)

1) wrong place to post this.
2) give an example of your work (you get better advice if we know what you can do)


----------



## Aden (Mar 31, 2010)

ANYTHING


----------



## Sumi (Mar 31, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> 1) wrong place to post this.


 
Aww... Where was I Saposed to post this? O-o


----------



## Fay V (Mar 31, 2010)

palette town area. 

Draw absolutely everything. you'll get better with practice. 

*supposed


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (Apr 2, 2010)

To keep focused, first draw things that interest you. As you improve, start working on things you feel would be challenging. 

But really, what was said, drawing pretty much anything will help you improve.


----------

